# lago di mergozzo



## radsportnils (30. Mai 2005)

hallo zusammen ,

ich habe die suchfunktion schon ausreichend gequält aber leider nichts über touren rund um den *lago di mergozzo * in der naehe des lago maggiore gefunden.
die wohnschachtel steht draussen fertig gepackt und ich habe immer noch keinen blassen dunst wie es dort biketechnisch aussieht   

mergozzo und campingplatz ist jedenfalls sicher , da wir uns dort mit freunden treffen werden.

vielleicht hat ja jemand so einen klitzekleinen tipp oder sogar einen erfahrungsbericht fuer mich von dieser location.

danke stephan


----------



## Rai (31. Mai 2005)

ich war zweimal dort, wir sind einfach mit der landkarte losgefahren und haben diverse wege ausprobiert. beschriebene touren gibts meines wissens nur am lago maggiore. nach stresa könntest du fahren, dort gibts auch eine downhillstrecke. info am hafen bei der seilbahn-talstation bei dem kleinen bike-geschäft/-verleih.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnelltreter (31. Mai 2005)

ich war auch schon zweimal dort. Gefahren bin ich aber fast nur strasse.

zwei tipps:

1.) durch bieno nach rovegro auf den berg bis es nicht mehr weitergeht. heißt glaube ich cicogna. das ist der hausberg des mergozzos, also ein muss   
die höhenmeter weiß ich nicht mehr genau aber > 500 waren es glaube ich schon.

2.) einmal rund um den benachbarten lago di orta.

grüße tilo


----------



## gerdi1 (31. Mai 2005)

Ich war nach Himmelfahrt da. Wir haben auf dem Campingplatz eine Karte gekauft, auf der auch Radwege eingezeichnet sind gekauft.
.................mit viel Spürsinn findest du die eventuell auch. Ansonsten kannst du auf den vorbeschriebenen Hausberg fahren, da gibts ein paar schöne Wege. Wir haben uns leider beim Einstieg geirrt und durften eine Stunde nach oben schieben.
Ansonsten die DH in Stresa (war zu als wir da waren) oder wie auch schon erwähnt die Straße, viel mehr haben wir auch nicht gefunden.
Trozdem viel Spaß und Erholung
Gerdi


----------



## nimmersatt (31. Mai 2005)

ich bin mal so frei und verweise auf alfio, der gelegentlich hier reinschaut
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=42017
auf seiner homepage sind auch ein paar Sachen etwas nördlich beschrieben

ich war im April am Lago di Mergozzo zum Klettern ( sehr kleines Gebiet) und Anfang Mai mal mit dem Rad am Monte Zeda, das ist von unten allerdings eine eher happige Sache...

Im Eggenberger Tessin Führer sind auch ein paar Sachen in der Gegend drin, der Schwerpunkt liegt aber schon nördlich


----------



## radsportnils (2. Juni 2005)

... hey super ...danke fuer die tipps.  

 morgen gehts ab in den sueden .....     

gruss stephan


----------



## [email protected] (26. Februar 2010)

Wow. Die Bilder sind superschön. Meine Frau und ich werden wohl im Sommer zwei Wochen auf der Alpe Archia am Lago Maggiore verbringen - ich will da auf jeden Fall radeln gehen. Nehme wohl mein HT mit, und lasse den DH Panzer zu Hause.  

Der Monte Zeda sieht auf jeden Fall spannend aus. Ich hoffe, da gibt es viele Singletracks und eher wenig Strasse!?


----------



## lopez (29. August 2016)

Servus, 
sorry, wenn ich so einen alten Fred wieder ausgrabe . 
Können ein paar von euch zwischenzeitlich von ein paar schönen Trails berichten? 
Laut http://www.stresa-mottarone.it/home_eng.htm ist die Seilbahn seit August wieder geöffnet. 

Viele Grüße
Lopez


----------

